# concrete prices



## WSM (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm hoping one day I can build me some kennels with concrete flooring. Does anybody have an idea on what it would cost to have a slab poured on level ground with easy access? Any info would help. for example, a slab about 
25x30?


----------



## Jeff Suggs (Jan 5, 2009)

*concrete*

9 1/2 yards poured 4 inch thick. if you do it your self around $1000  labor would be $300 to $500 extra


----------



## 69camaro (Jan 5, 2009)

I just priced a 24x24. Concrete price was 900.00 and the labor to pour and broom finish was 900.00. These prices did not include grading. Hope this helps.


----------



## beagler man (Jan 5, 2009)

jeff is right i do concrete work but u are a little to far for me.


----------



## beagler man (Jan 5, 2009)

one other thing dont broom finish  slick finish it.


----------



## WSM (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody for there info! Not as pricey as I expected.


----------



## PChunter (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a concrete superintendant and it would be 9.17cy @ 4 inches thick. My guys are always ready to do some side work, and I live in Paulding County. I can get you a pretty good concret price through my acounts, and would get you fixed up for $ 1800.00 this would be everything. Grading, forming, place and trial finish or (broom if you want more grip for footing) and final clean up. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 6, 2009)

How about a 40ft x 20ft anybody? I am getting tired of the mud and dirt. 
Does the slab have to be 100% level or can it have slope for run off?


----------



## coachrollo (Jan 6, 2009)

Needs a slope makes it alot easier to wash off i would suggest you build a septic system on the back side. Cut you a ditch cut a piece of 4" pvc in half, at the end dig you a hole and put a metal trash can in it fill it up with gravel and your good to go make sure you cut plenty of holes in the can and cut the bottom out


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 6, 2009)

Give this guy a call.  He poured my patio and slab for a storage building.  He has a bobcat if needed as well.  Have him install expansion joints every 8-10 feet.  He was about the cheapest guy i found and concrete job looks good.  Just be there when he sets the forms up to make sure its layed out level and the way you want it before the pour.   Nick's Decorative Concrete 770-656-6212


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 6, 2009)

I want my dogs on concrete too but man it is pricey. They stay filthy on that bare ground. I hear pea gravel works great too.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 6, 2009)

i will do concrete after i get my house built...right now i have my dogs on raised wood floors with about 1" space between boards i can just scrape and wash them off....at the time this was the best for me as i had all the wood to do it it works well but when i build a kennel the way i want it, it will be concrete with wire welded kennels...the chain link ones just arnt strong enough ive had to tie mine back together with wire because the have pulled them apart.


----------



## coachrollo (Jan 6, 2009)

A buddy of mine did the raised floor he said it worked great for him less expensive


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just poured a slab 16x32 it cost me 1100.00 if this helps driver said concretes going up this month..


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 6, 2009)

If you do go with a 25x30 slab go ahead and spend a little extra and add some footers to the slab. You may want to build something one day and you need footers where your walls would stand.


----------



## extremec (Jan 7, 2009)

I pour concrete for a living and have poured many dog lots as well as kennels.A slick finish is a must along with a back splash drain works great.This alows you to wash out waste into drain without it going off the backside of slab.Once waste is in drain a gate valve can be used to flush to a desinated area or septic .This method helps keep the smell to a minimum.Need help with picing or ideas please call John 678-300-7926.We are licenced to install septic systems as well.


----------



## C. Smith (Jan 7, 2009)

I poured my own for about 500 bucks. It looks good also you can due some good work with a 2x4 and a bull float.


----------



## extremec (Jan 7, 2009)

One more thing to keep in mind is try to get a slick finish. A broome finish will wear the dogs pads down and make them tender; because a broome finish leaves to much texture.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jan 11, 2009)

We just poured a small slab at my Dad's house.  The concrete was $100 per cu. yd.

A guy that lives near me is a big concrete contractor and he told me the cost of the jobs are usually the cost of the concrete plus that same amount for forming, finish, etc.

I agree with the others, slick finish for your dog's sake.


----------

